# Would 2 2217's work for a 75 or 90?



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,
I found a craigs list for 2-2217's for $100. I am working on getting equipement for a 75 or 90 gallon tank. Would the 2 2217's work as well as a single FX5? I was thinking that 2 filters would be better than one in terms of cleaning them and keeping the bacteria working or providing a backup if one dies.

Specs of the Eheim 2217 are:
1.6 gallons media
264 GPH
8"x9.25"x15.25"

Specs of the FX5 are:
1.6 gallons of media, excluding the foam rings that are included
904GPH (actual is somewhere around 5-600 I read)
17"x16"

Thanks,
Raven


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Either way you should have plenty of fitration. But I like the two 2217 combo better just because you have more flexibility. You can stagger the cleaning with two filters, plus you can let one be your main mechanical, and load the other full with biological.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I would vote for the two 2217's. I have a XP3 and 2217 running on my 80 gallon and love it.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Two 2217 will keep your 75 or 90 pristine. I had them on a 90 for years until I sold my entire outfit to a frind and the combination is still working gret for him now some 10 years later.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

To bad, the guy emailed me back and said he sold them both for $80 

Oh well, eying up a Pro III now


----------

